
Budget airline WOW ceased operations, stranding passengers - Svoka
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/icelandic-budget-airline-wow-air-ceases-operations-1.5074662
======
Svoka
Official announcement [https://wowair.com/travel-
alert/](https://wowair.com/travel-alert/)

